# Furry Footed Pajamas?



## xcliber (Nov 10, 2009)

I was wondering how expensive something like that would be or if anyone was willing to make it. I'm not actually buying at the moment because I don't have a lot of extra cash right now, so I didn't know weather to put this here as a suit idea or in the Black Market as a request.

But basically what I'm thinking of is furry footed pjs with the following:


Fully enclosed feet and hands. Mittens with individual fingers. (I have to be able to use my fingers.)


A hood with fox ears on it.


A fox tail. about 2 to 3 feet long.


Edited: A close able neck (like Max's suit from "Where the Wild Things Are")


2 colors: Dark rust or Dark reddish-brown main color with black feet and hands and tail tip. Maybe a white belly too.


It doesn't need to be skin tight or form fitting like a fursuit, but not sagging either. I'm about 6 foot 1 inch, and weigh about 180-190 pounds. (Don't want a lower crotch area)


Single piece suit (hands, feet, and hood attached) with a hidden zipper in the front for entry/exit.


It needs to be lightweight enough to sleep in and wear around comfortably without getting hot, but heavy enough to keep my nice and cozy. (I guess medium or shorter fur would work best?)


And since it's meant to be slept in, it would have to be durable and easy to maintain. (preferably machine washable) It doesn't necessarily have to made with realistic, simulated fur either if that is too delicate to send through the washer and dryer. (What's that material that some suits are made of that looks like a plush toy or stuffed animal?) Edit: Fleece perhaps?
So what do you think?
About how much would this cost? It doesn't seem like something that would take nearly as much time or effort as an actual fursuit. No head, no paw pads, no foam or wire meshing, no really intricate detailing, etc.
Any additional info needed to determine cost?
How long would it take to make?

Based on some suits and suiter's prices I've looked at online, I was aiming for (hopefully) under $200. Go ahead an laugh if you think that price is way too low. I'm rather ignorant, but I don't have much in the lines of spending money. And given the simplicity of the outfit, I thought it seemed reasonable. Edit: I'd settle for fleece if that would be cheaper than fur.

Thanks!


----------



## Urbanwolf (Nov 10, 2009)

i would think fleece would be better to maintain.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 10, 2009)

arg there is a store thing that makes these kind of pajamas. I can't for the life of me find the link but I believe it's a british company. I rather wanted to buy their fox pajamas.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know if it'll be comfortable sleeping with a tail between your legs.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 10, 2009)

RoseHexwit said:


> I don't know if it'll be comfortable sleeping with a tail between your legs.



Tails are an extended part of the spine.

Not the pelvis.


----------



## xcliber (Nov 11, 2009)

Fay V said:


> arg there is a store thing that makes these kind of pajamas. I can't for the life of me find the link but I believe it's a british company. I rather wanted to buy their fox pajamas.


 Please think of it!



RoseHexwit said:


> I don't know if it'll be comfortable sleeping with a tail between your legs.



You've never heard of a leg pillow?
 I do see your point though. I don't think it would bother me. I'm not going with something hard and realistic. It would be a soft stuffed-animal-like plush tail.


----------



## webkilla (Nov 11, 2009)

so... like that new movie "where monsters are" kinda of PJ thing, but with fuzzy slipper-feet and paws?


----------



## xcliber (Nov 11, 2009)

webkilla said:


> so... like that new movie "where monsters are" kinda of PJ thing, but with fuzzy slipper-feet and paws?



Kinda... In a way I guess. Maybe not as furry though. I think that may have been where I got the idea from.

Something similar to this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvIDRoO8KnM
(skip ahead to about 1:30)

Ok, I just went and watched the full trailer for "Where the Wild Things Are", and yeah, that's basically what I'm after.


----------



## InuAkiko (Nov 11, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hannahspajamas/ =3


----------



## Fay V (Nov 11, 2009)

I remembered it wrong. 
but myeah found the site http://bunnywarez.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/62


----------



## xcliber (Nov 11, 2009)

Fay V said:


> I remembered it wrong.
> but myeah found the site http://bunnywarez.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/62



Thanks for the find.
This is close, but they don't seem to have the level of customizable options that I'm looking for.



InuAkiko said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/hannahspajamas/ =3



There userpage says they aren't taking commissions right now. :'(
Maybe I can get a price estimate though, and find out when they will be taking commissions again.

I browsed through their gallery, and I found a few that I really liked. And they're much cheaper than I had imagined (likely due to using fleece rather than fur). All Hannah's work seems 'baggier' than I would like. I don't want skin tight, but I don't want something that sags either. I also wonder if Hannah could do that front-neckwarmer-wrap-around-thing that the wolf suit from "Where the wild things are" has. It looks like it buttons on it or something.

Other than that, they seem to come with all the features that I want.


----------



## marc andre (Nov 16, 2009)

try http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mangoislandcreations/ - sapphire makes the best damn kigus in the universe X3


----------



## xcliber (Nov 16, 2009)

marc andre said:


> try http://www.furaffinity.net/user/mangoislandcreations/ - sapphire makes the best damn kigus in the universe X3


Those aren't quite what I'm looking for, but they are cute and might make a nice, less expensive alternative to a normal fursuit to wear to a convention. I'll definitely make note of him for later. Thanks! 

I have changed my mind about not wanting one atm.
I totally want one now and have the money to commission someone (now that I have a more realistic idea of pricing; around $100-$150). Should I make a new thread as a Request in the Black Market?


----------

